# 13 year old Clio gets some Autobrite action



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just before Christmas my Dad picked up this Clio as a little run around for going to work and driving Alfie the dog about. So with the weather being alright for once today I thought I'd give it a quick once over.
I only had a few hours as he's just come off night shift this morning and I can't go round without Alfie barking at me to say hello, so I had to wait until Dad had got up.

It was given a wash then clayed, the clay was filthy but it didn't look too bad after claying


















I used purple rain on the wheels but didn't get any pics :wall:

Because of all the plastic trim I used Cherry Glaze, then topped with Seal & Protect. Repel was used on the windows.

For a quick clean up I don't think it's come up too bad at all, the photos really don't do it justice - the poor light didn't help with that 























































Alfie offered no help at all...









Hopefully at some point I'll be able to attack it again and do the trim properly and get under the arches etc... cleaned. Mind you Dad is made up with it as it is


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks ace!

Is that angelwax glass cleaner is see in the photo?


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Tidy looking job, thats a nice colour for a Clio
Alfies bone is gunna take him ages


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Looks ace!
> 
> Is that angelwax glass cleaner is see in the photo?


Yes it is (well spotted) I used that after applying the Repel


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

looks great, well done.

Did someone miss the arches?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

willwander said:


> Tidy looking job, thats a nice colour for a Clio
> Alfies bone is gunna take him ages


Haha he's got another one when that's finished with 



Ratchet said:


> looks great, well done.
> 
> Did someone miss the arches?


Did someone not read all of the post


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job Natalie , thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Did someone not read all of the post


No, I was amazed by the size of that bone :doublesho, that I didn't see the last post.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

great work

bodywork looks like its came up well.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely colour, great job :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice job, I'd have never managed all that in the time you took!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good job mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice wee clean. Car does not look bad for its age and no doubt previous washing. 

Great work in the time frame you had, quiet a nice colour when it's clean.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Good effort in such a small sace of time


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, will be good to spend a bit longer on it next time  it was a really nice colour to work with after doing silver :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

your going to end with the hellshine range :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job natalie


----------



## Mp412 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done, looks like new, love this green!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job, looks very nice and shiny :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done! made such a difference!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good Natalie  Made a world of difference


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Natalie,

What a great finish on an older car using some great AB products :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Well done mate, looks great!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Bit of a revival to this thread but did you ever get the car back again to finish up the bits you couldn't initially Natalie?

The car looks to be in great condition for its age


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Ratchet said:


> No, I was amazed by the size of that bone :doublesho, that I didn't see the last post.


We got my chihuahua/jack russell cross one the same for Christmas. It didn't last the day (the bone not the dog lol)!!!

Love the Clio in that colour. One of my co-workers has a similar one. Looking good for a quick cleanup


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

MLAM said:


> Bit of a revival to this thread but did you ever get the car back again to finish up the bits you couldn't initially Natalie?
> 
> The car looks to be in great condition for its age


No unfortunately not yet, he's off on a fishing hol this week so if he leaves at home I might do it on Tuesday if the weather is alright.


----------

